
Google Apps Premier - phil
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/02/21/google-launches-apps-premier/
======
phil
so at a first glance, the list of features seems to mostly be about better
support and gmail features.

~~~
eli
I wouldn't underestimate the value of the gmail API and set of mailbox
migration tools. That and a promise of three-nines uptime.

I'm guessing they're going to make it easy to tie GMail into existing
enterprise systems.

All in all, I think it's a very compelling offering.

